# WR Reverse



## tsoapm

A new dictionary tab showed up in Italian-English, "WR Reverse" ("Entries from the other side of the dictionary that translate to "(word x)""): don’t know about other language combinations. It’s great, thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

We've been working hard on it. Glad you like it.


----------



## Kelly B

And I just found this one *ⓘ One or more forum threads is an exact match of your searched term. Click here.*
Great!


----------



## Hector9

Kelly B said:


> And I just found this one *ⓘ One or more forum threads is an exact match of your searched term. Click here.*
> Great!



Where is that?


----------



## Loob

Mmm - I'm intrigued too.


----------



## tsoapm

Hector9 said:


> Where is that?


It depends on the search you do; if a thread title matches it perfectly, that message comes up and it highlights the thread in the results at the bottom. That's how it seems to me.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi all,



Kelly B said:


> And I just found this one *ⓘ One or more forum threads is an exact match of your searched term. Click here.*
> Great!



Yes, me too I found this sentence some days ago (while searching in dictionary) and since I had question about it and would like to know what it is useful for, I screenshoted it. Look at here, please :



But when I clicked on the link 'Click here', nothing happened : Exaclty the same list of threads that I had below the dictionary (before clicking on the 'click here' option) opened, I mean this list :


Is there someone who knows the meaning of this new sentence added above some dictionary pages - specially the part of 'Click here'?
Thanks !


ADDED: Just what is new in the Thread's list under dictionary pages is that the thread title that is my search object is bold.
That's a very good new feature! Thanks MIKE! We can find _fast_ the thread related to the object we search!



tsoapm said:


> A new dictionary tab showed up in Italian-English, "WR Reverse" ("Entries from the other side of the dictionary that translate to "(word x)""): don’t know about other language combinations. It’s great, thanks!



You mean you can change the direction of the dictionary by clicking on this tab?
Oh, I found it and clicked on it! That's wonderful!
I see that in other dictionaries (for example spanish-french) this property is _under construction_ ...

Many thanks MIKE for working on this feature!


----------



## DearPrudence

Hey, the reverse button is here!
I think I would like it better if the word I looked up didn't disappear from the look-up box (so that clicking on the reverse button lands me on the page directly*), but it's a start!

* for instance, I'm in enfr: if I look up "de par", I land on this page, with "de" as the main term.
If I click on the reverse button, the page won't change. I need to type again "de par" to be brought where I want to.


----------



## mkellogg

DearPrudence said:


> if the word I looked up didn't disappear from the look-up box


So you are suggesting that a click on the Reverse button:
 - Normally changes the dictionary side (in the menu)
 - If a search has just been made, the button would instead immediately switch sides of the dictionary, searching for the last searched term?

That seems a bit confusing.


----------



## Kelly B

Yes, I think you're saying what I've been saying, but for clarification:
*Reversing language search?*


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, I knew that there was a better thread on this.
Is Kelly' wording clearer?

Basically, I just lament the fact that you still need to type your word again if I had the direction wrong.
In my example with "de par", you have to type it again. It's not too long, but it's always annoying to type exactly the same word again, and especially when it's long and/or complex.


----------



## DearPrudence

mkellogg said:


> So you are suggesting that a click on the Reverse button:
> - Normally changes the dictionary side (in the menu)
> - If a search has just been made, the button would instead immediately switch sides of the dictionary, searching for the last searched term?
> 
> That seems a bit confusing.


I am not sure what you mean, but I think my request boils down to:
would it be possible to keep the word you've looked up in the box?
This way, without talking about reversing search, you can correct a mistake you've made, or add just a letter or two without having to re-type it all.


----------

